# Testors Dull coat?



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Testors Dull Coat?*

It's a clear spray that covers painted items,giving it a matt finish,anyone know where online I can purchase this? best prices? Can't find that locally  anymore.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

try www.hobbylandinc.com


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

You can also purchase said paint from the sponsor of this forum.


www.megahobby.com


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And the old standby www.squadron.com


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

...or you can just go the the nearest craft or department store and buy a rattle can of Krylon Clear Matte. It's worked well for me.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey thanks all,I went with Hobbylinc,wow!! under $3.00 a can.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

KingZ,

What kit-junkie said. You can get twice as much paint for under $3.00 a can by using Krylon or other brands. If you must have a specific color put out by Testors or another hobby paint manufacturer, so be it. But flat white or gloss black looks pretty much the same no matter who makes it, so why waste your precious hobby buck$ on tiny little cans?

That said I really do like Dullcote myself but, if I can't find it for some reason, I'll use the other products.

Mark McG.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Dull coat because.....*

In recent years when I've built figure kits,I find spray primeing,then painting them with waterbase paints is much less messy,then I add a nice coat of dull coat to seal the paint in. Yes I'm very familier with the flat paints. It's worth a try..... :wave:


----------

